# Deaf dog needs help he is so wonderful



## sittinpretty (Jun 22, 2007)

This poor boy is in the Charlotte County animal shelter in Port Charlotte Florida.
He is deaf totally. Anyone who can help this dog please contact the shelter. 
Here is a link to all his details and shelter contact information. He is a great loving dog that just needs a chance.
http://www.needfulsouls.org/main/details.php?image_id=6381


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Too cute. I hope he finds his forever home.


----------

